
Ask HN: How to commit? - tonytpa
I&#x27;ve got a bit of a fear of commitment when it comes to moving forward with a new startup idea.<p>I&#x27;ve tried a couple of startups over the past several years, one consumer and one a b2b SaaS company. The first one had no clear business model and was more of a side project to learn to code. I hoped to turn it into a startup but in hindsight it really never had a chance. The second had a clear business model but didn&#x27;t target a specific niche and ultimately had no differentiators or compelling value proposition.<p>I&#x27;m at a point where I don&#x27;t know what to do next. Nothing jumps out at me as a clear problem that needs solving, or a &quot;scratch your own itch&quot; type situation. My entire motivation to learn to code was to start a startup, and I can&#x27;t figure out what to do next.<p>Where do I go from here? How do I find an idea and convince myself that it&#x27;s good enough to move forward with?
======
zapperdapper
> Where do I go from here? How do I find an idea and convince myself that it's
> good enough to move forward with?

Perhaps you don't. Perhaps you just need to wait. Keep working on side
projects and keep learning. Also ask yourself this - "Why do I want to start a
startup?" and be really honest with yourself about the answer.

